# Hawg Heaven, Lake Livingston



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok guys, I've been doing some snooping on y'all for about 6 months now, trying to figure out where to do some catfishing at. I'm fairly new to LL and only know the basics of what my map shows. 
I have a place in Hawg Heaven (which is just south of Harts Creek). Last year my dad and I tried running some trot lines directly across the lake in....I'm assuming Hidden Coves? The big cove with Palmetto Creek and Rocky Creek. But there's just too much debris and trees under the water. I'll just say, we lost a few lines...lol But I did notice alot of lines out in the deeper areas of the lake, and was wondering if that's the most efficient way to run lines (deep water) on LL? I've never ran lines in that deep of water before. It's a whole new world. What would be the ideal weight for something like that? Also, is there any clearer areas to run lines within a couple miles of me? Any tips on catfishing this part of the lake would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

There is more that one way to trot line lake Livingston but I have trot lined it very successfully for years by stretching them tight and fishing them just deep enough that a boat won't cut them. We had a thread awhile back with some illustrations in it, I'll see if I can find it. I use car rims to anchor the ends.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

That would be awesome if you could find it. Thank you.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Go over to the catfish lounge, I bumped it to the top of the page. Flying V Ranch started the topic called "How to make a trotline". I have a hand drawn pic of how I make and set mine. PM me if you have any questions. Good luck.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok, I just read it, and realized that I didn't use near enough weight...LOL 
I'm only up there 3 to 4 days at a time, and I'm going to have to figure out a different way to use weight (similar to what you posted) but cheaper. So when I get ready to leave, I can just cut and leave the weight and take the line.
But this diagram helps, and confirms to me that I am in the right track...just more weight.
I have one question...I'm having trouble reading your writing on the things in between the hooks. Do those say floats? If so, what kind of floats?

Thank you so much for your help! I'm getting antsy now. I'm ready to go give it another try.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes sir it says floats. I use a quart oil jug or a coke bottle. Use a gallon jug on the ends with your name on them, when you take your line up just leave the rims and jug and tie on to them the next time you go. Keep the good sets and pick up and move the ones that don't catch.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Got it. I can do this.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

sm000,
My Mom and Dad moved Hawg Heaven in the early 80's my Mom is still there . My dad did pretty good in the spring time on a trotlines on the flat east of the river channel in 7-10 ft. caught quit a few flatheads. I prefer weighted jugs over trotlines along the edge of the river and creek channels and free floating jugs in the spring up shallows loads the cooler.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Are you talking about above the powerlines dbullard1? I see on the map a big flat on the east side of the river channel, that's above the power lines. Thanks


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

sm000 said:


> Are you talking about above the powerlines dbullard1? I see on the map a big flat on the east side oF the river channel, that's above the power lines. Thanks


 Just south of the power lines , from the boat ramp go out a couple hundred yards and go north towards the power lines. When you get with in 300 yards of the power lines go towards the river channel the flat will go from 5-7 ft and drop to 10 ft. Along that break in the spring fish will move up shallow to feed.
There has been some good 30 and 40 lb. flat heads caught.It is shallow and they will straighten out hook pretty quick. My dad would keep a rope he could clip to the trotline and play the fish till he could land them.
I have caught hundreds of fish on jugs between there and the river channel and along the edge of the river channel.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sounds like you've been there many times...lol I'll be up there in about 3 weeks, I'll scope it out then. And I'll give it hell this spring too. 
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Whsalum and dbullard know there catfishing so pick there brain. I'm not any help on trotlines but welcome aboard and it want be long and you will be sliming up your boat.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes sir...they both seem to know what their talking about. I'm ready to get up there and put all that knowledge to use now. I don't have the luxury of living on the lake like y'all do...lol 
I've read alot of posts from you and shadslinger too. In fact, shadlinger explained to me some of his drifting techniques just a few months ago on this forum. Drifting is one of those things you just almost have to have someone show you what, how, where & when. And everyone does it different too. But that's another day though. Just trying to put some meat on the table first...lol


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm like you don't have the privilege of living up there but go up every other weekend. I bought a lot not to far from you five years ago and spent two years running around lake trying to catch fish but didn't do much good. I broke down and paid a pro (loy) now I do ok thanks to loy and other good people up there. Have fun and you listen to these guys.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

That's about when I bought mine. I'm currently doing what you did. Driving all over the lake trying to figure out places and new techniques. I've always bass fished Rayburn. LL is a totally different animal. The people on this forum has helped me more than anything.
Thanks....good luck to you.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

sm000 said:


> Sounds like you've been there many times...lol I'll be up there in about 3 weeks, I'll scope it out then. And I'll give it hell this spring too.
> I really appreciate your help.


Yes I have , I still have my Dad's pontoon in the slip but need to do some work on it and the pier. 
Let me know sometime and I can show you around some up there and show you where to run and some areas to try different times of the year. You can also do some simple drifting up there down sizing your baits and hooks and catch a mess of fish also. If the river is running anchor off the main channel and use shad or cut bait .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Powerful fishing up there when you go with dbullard, bring your A game when you fish with him.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ha ha...should I start a light calisthenics regime now?
Man let me tell you....I'm ready to put some fish on. I can't express that enough. I would forever be in his debt.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I trot lined for years and still noodle just north of you in Sebastapol. Love to fish just north of FM356 between White Rock and Caney. Lots of Flatheads in that stretch of water and some of the best blue cat fishing in the world. I used to catch a lot of bluecat in the slough that runs in to the jungle across from Chalk Bluff but not sure what the floods last spring did to that.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok guys. We did pretty good this weekend. Great advice from dbullard1 and whsalum. Many thanks to you. 
My daughter and dad and I, ran 1 trotline and 2 juglines. We caught 8 the first day, all between 2 to 10 lbs, and 1 well over 20lbs. We turned the biggin loose. The second day we caught 5 more keepers and another monster. She was closer to 30 lbs. We turned her loose too. They were all blues. And were all caught on chicken gizzards...lol. We haven't mastered the live bait thing yet.
But anyways, I just wanted to say thanks, and we had alot of fun this weekend.
Now if I could just master, getting across the lake without hitting 8 logs or stumps in the water...well be doing good. I'm seeing, a good GPS unit in my near future.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what it's all about, glad I could help.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats sounds like your getting it dialed in. But you know what they say " no pictures, didn't happen" lol congrats


Good fishing to all!


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ha...alright...fair enough. I'll definitely take some next time.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

WTG


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds like some powerful cat fishing to me. Caught a lot of eaters and had a couple of toads to wrestle with, heck yeah good report!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

sm000 said:


> Ok guys. We did pretty good this weekend. Great advice from dbullard1 and whsalum. Many thanks to you.
> My daughter and dad and I, ran 1 trotline and 2 juglines. We caught 8 the first day, all between 2 to 10 lbs, and 1 well over 20lbs. We turned the biggin loose. The second day we caught 5 more keepers and another monster. She was closer to 30 lbs. We turned her loose too. They were all blues. And were all caught on chicken gizzards...lol. We haven't mastered the live bait thing yet.
> But anyways, I just wanted to say thanks, and we had alot of fun this weekend.
> Now if I could just master, getting across the lake without hitting 8 logs or stumps in the water...well be doing good. I'm seeing, a good GPS unit in my near future.


Great job wtg. there is only a couple paths run to the river channel.
Coming from the boat ramp you want to go straight out in between two river channel markers. There used to be a flag pole on the opposite bank I would line up and run to the river channel.There used to be a stand of timber to the right that started about half way across and ran to the river channel. It still there just no exposed any longer also timber to the left of the path across not to mention floaters that come down. Also right next to the high lines is good just take easy around the one at the river channel and stay pretty close to them.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok, I'll try that next time. Straight out in-between the channel markers until i get to the channel, then turn up. Got it.
It will be a couple more weeks before I get back out there. I got to fix my tilt and trim now. It went out this past weekend...always something!..lol


----------

